# PACER/PONY Steering Shaft Needed



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

HI Guys,

Ive disassembled my 1956 Pacer and now am looking for parts. What I need now is the top 4-6 inches of a Pacer or Pony Steering shaft. Mine is missing since everything above the bushing in the Jacket Tube that covers the shaft and holds the throttle lever rusted away, All I have of the steering wheel is the spokes and rim; the hub rusted away along with the top of the steering shaft.

Again looking for the top of the shaft that has the tapered section with the woodruff key slot and threads for the locking nut.

Thanks much.


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

*Found One*

Got an entire steering shaft for my Pacer from an older Pony I found at a local tractor salvage yard. I'm good to go on steering, still need a shift lever for my Pacer (same part as used for Pony's 1951 and later),


----------

